# €100 admin fee to fix mortgage rate



## PabloD007 (10 Apr 2006)

Hi there,

I'm planning to fix rate on my Permanent TSB mortgage (probably 2 year rate at 3.99%, from the tracker rate I currently have (Base + 1.05%) have been advised by PTSB that to change to fixed rate will incur a 100 euro admin charge. It is listed in their official charges, but is this normal practice for all mortgage providers and has anyone managed to change to fixed rate without incurring this charge? (which stikes me as opportunistic on ptsb's part).


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Apr 2006)

*Re: 100 Euro Admin Fee to Fix Mortgage rate*

NIB didn't charge me when I switched from their tracker to a 3-year fixed rate recently.


----------



## Helen (10 Apr 2006)

*Re: 100 Euro Admin Fee to Fix Mortgage rate*

I just came across this practice recently and agree that it is extremely underhand and opportunistic of the banks. Bank of Scotland are also in the practice of charging, here are some examples of their fees:-

Consent to Letting of property - 75 euro
Rearrangement of mortgage terms (I presume this includes fixed rate) - 95 euro
Issue of title deeds to solicitor - 50 euro
Unpaid direct debit - 12 euro


----------



## porterbray (10 Apr 2006)

Never had that problem with EBS and have swapped between fixed and variable for a few years


----------



## stephnyc (11 Apr 2006)

*Re: €100 admin fee to fix mortgage rate*

I have also received a letter from permanentTSB saying that we will incur a €125 admin charge for changing our mortgage (which is currently with them). Where can I get a list of their official charges? I've checked their website, but cant find anything. Thanks.


----------



## PabloD007 (11 Apr 2006)

*Re: €100 admin fee to fix mortgage rate*

Hi Stephnyc,

It's on their website alright, on page 15 of their personal and business charges brochure, see link [broken link removed]


----------



## wheeler (11 Apr 2006)

*Re: 100 Euro Admin Fee to Fix Mortgage rate*



			
				Helen said:
			
		

> Consent to Letting of property - 75 euro


 
Consent to letting!!!! Didn't know I had to get it.


----------

